# Marshfield Audit Tool - Does anyone have a link to the Marshfield



## dballard2004 (Apr 8, 2009)

Does anyone have a link to the Marshfield Audit Tool for physicians? 

Would anyone have a few minutes to speak with me regarding the point system on the MDM portion of the Marshfield Audit Tool? Thanks.


----------



## j.berkshire (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.mrsiinc.com/MarshfieldAuditSheet.pdf

PM me your phone number and a convenient time to call.


----------



## pamtienter (Apr 8, 2009)

I use the tool but don't have a link. I'd be happy to help if I can. PM and let me know. 

Thanks.


----------

